# OPI Pirates of the Caribbean Brights May 2011



## Rinstar (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys, OPI sent me some info and pics about the 2011 Brights collection, Pirates of the Caribbean! I, for one, am a big fan of Captain Jack Sparrow. Here's the info-

*"OPI* captures the bright colors and breathtaking escapades seen in *Disney *and* Jerry Bruckheimer Films’ Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides *with six limited-edition Nail Lacquers and a new *Silver Shatter*! *Disney’s *highly-anticipated fourth installment of the *Pirates of the Caribbean *film franchise is directed by Rob Marshall and features an all-star cast, including *Johnny Depp *and *Penelope Cruz*.
To celebrate the new film, *OPI* launches its *Spring 2011 BRIGHTS Collection*, which features a groundbreaking new color addition in the Shatter coat formula– Silver. Inspired by graffiti art,this shade leaves behind a crackled, two-texture silver finish when painted over any dry OPI hue. "
  The colors 
The colors are:
*Skull & Glossbones*​ Best light gray _ever_, no bones about it.​ ​ *Mermaid’s Tears*​ Few have seen this magical green.​ ​ *Steady as She Rose*​ This gorgeous pink is your final destination.​ ​ *Planks a Lot*​ Dive into style with this lustworthy purple!​ ​ *Sparrow Me the Drama*​ This cool, collected pink means business!​ ​ *Stranger Tides*​ Explore this uncharted sea of sage. ​ ​ *Silver Shatter*​ A shimmering sea of silver with a two-texture finish. ​ ​  Bottle pics here- http://s748.photobucket.com/albums/xx128/rinstar4/OPI Pirates of the Caribbean/ ​


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2011)

oh i am very interested in this collection! the colours sound lovely!!


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 20, 2011)

these colors are very pretty and cute! perfect for spring!  can't wait!


----------



## singer92286 (Feb 21, 2011)

can't wait to see this collection!


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 22, 2011)

I am so excited about the new collection whoop!


----------

